# New Graco seat to RF to 40#



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

...


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

omg really? i dont like Graco but my son is 32.5 lbs. right now. He will more than likely reach 35 lbs. by the summer (the max of his current seat).

please tell me this is true. do you have links? i will pay any amount of $$ to keep him rear facing longer.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

....


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I've heard about it. I think it's great and also think that it will hopefully light a fire under Sunshine Kids and Britax's butt to get working on a higher RF weight seat, too.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Mmmm, I'm going to want that.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Terrific news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, wow. I hope it really is released this summer. I may end up going w/that over the True Fit just to keep DS RF'ing past 35 lbs.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Ooh, squeal, squeal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

If it's affordable and out soon, I'd consider buying one for my 3 yr. old-- who was 35 lbs. at his annual checkup 3 months ago. What great news!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

very interesting.... of course, in the carseat world, a summer release date means at least christmas









-Angela


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

rumor is that its going to be between $150 and $175...which is awesome!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
very interesting.... of course, in the carseat world, a summer release date means at least christmas









-Angela

Usually, but then again Graco vehemently denied the existence of the Nautilus until the very day it appeared at BRU.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

wow....i had to ff my 33lber a couple months ago in her '07 marathon and almost cried. my dh made fun of me and loves her ffing.....she just looks so vulnerable now







however, i doubt it will be worth it for me since she grew 2" (in the last 2 mos!) and is 35lbs now.....especially if angela is right and its not out til christmas.

although our backup costco scenera only goes to 40lbs, so i suppose even if she is close to 40 when it comes out i could get it as a replacement.....i was considering getting a radian or a regent when the time came for the costco to be retired - i think it will all depend on the height limits for me, since i seem to be raising a redwood tree







dh would freak if i bought a new seat without the actual "need"


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Geez, at this rate, dd can rf until she's seven in that seat!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Very good news! Maybe this new dd can be kept RFing until she is ready for college







Maybe, just maybe, dd1 would be willing to go RFing again is I got her and her little sister matching pink seats!!!

The big question, of course, is how wide the darn thing will be. (Imagines dd1 and dd2 RFing in twin My Rides while ds sits in the middle in an Ollie backless booster, wearing a sign that says "Mom loves me the least" or "I'm the expendable one"







:

(No, my ds does not ride in an Ollie backless booster. I kid! I kid! Do not flame me!)


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

dh is gonna kill me, I told him that, barring accident, we were done buying carseats! ;-)


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie* 
Maybe, just maybe, dd1 would be willing to go RFing again is I got her and her little sister matching pink seats!!!


Who said anything about a pink seat?







It has been forever and a day for the nauti to get pink(and it is like a pinky-orange)

It will be grey on grey







:


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I've been scouring c-s.org but hadn't noticed those threads. I already planned to buy a new seat for my son when the baby comes, but now I'll be able to RF him again!!!!!!! (He hit the limit of our 33-pound limit MA.)


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

That's awesome! I can't wait to see it. I'll still get the new TF cause I need it soon and if DD2 grows around the same as DD1, the TF would probably be better anyways. Gosh, if DD1 was rf until 40lbs she'd be like over 8-10 yrs old!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just remembered- I thought an issue with the higher weight rf seats was that there wasn't an appropriate dummy to test with.... or am I remembering wrong?

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Well there is a 40 pound dummy used for testing FF seats, so I don't know why they couldn't just use that one for a 40 lb RF seat...


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I love to be among other car seat nerds here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie* 
Very good news! Maybe this new dd can be kept RFing until she is ready for college







Maybe, just maybe, dd1 would be willing to go RFing again is I got her and her little sister matching pink seats!!!

The big question, of course, is how wide the darn thing will be. (Imagines dd1 and dd2 RFing in twin My Rides while ds sits in the middle in an Ollie backless booster, wearing a sign that says "Mom loves me the least" or "I'm the expendable one"







:

(No, my ds does not ride in an Ollie backless booster. I kid! I kid! Do not flame me!)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Well there is a 40 pound dummy used for testing FF seats, so I don't know why they couldn't just use that one for a 40 lb RF seat...

I don't either







But I've seen that mentioned as a problem with higher rf weights in the past... just a tickle from the back of my brain.









-Angela


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I have the Britax, I believe it goes only to 35 (which I think is current maximum you can get in any seat) - I think we have the Boulevard, very nice seat. My son is nearly 18 mo, and 31 lbs. I am hoping he doesn't reach the limit anytime soon. He has always been off the charts or way up there in weight. I would like to keep him rear facing as long as possible. That is good to know.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I wonder what the RFing height limit will be. That's DS's problem. Outgrew the Roundabout at 14 months, the Marathon at 20 months and is only now able to RF in the True Fit because they said that the third slot could be used RFing. But he only weighs 23lbs. I'll have to take a look at this seat when it comes out!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm interested to know the shell height too since my oldest outgrew the Blvd by height.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was going to get a TF but now I'm thinking about getting the Graco - if it has a tall shell that is - my 9mo is 32" and 27.5 lbs. right now.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
Who said anything about a pink seat?







It has been forever and a day for the nauti to get pink(and it is like a pinky-orange)

It will be grey on grey







:

I have seen the pink nautilus. They had one at Target the first time I tried DS out in it. He said "I don't want the pink one!" It was cheaper than the grey one, which I found odd.

I REALLY wish I had bought it ... I could charge admission to see it and make money for other things.









Did Graco really deny the existance of the nautilus before it came out? Why??


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been saying forever that I hoped and prayed that DS would stay below 33 pounds (the limit of my Marathon) until they come out with a 40 pound RF'ing seat! I seriously didn't think it would happen, but he is only 28.5 with his clothes on right now, so it could happen!!! I am so hoping this seat has a tall shell!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wonder about the shell height. I have tall kids. Ds2 is already 30 lbs at 20 months (yikes!) and I have a 33lb seat. I don't think it's worth it to buy a new seat for 2 lbs. But I would for 7 lbs!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I wonder what the RFing height limit will be. That's DS's problem. Outgrew the Roundabout at 14 months, the Marathon at 20 months and is only now able to RF in the True Fit because they said that the third slot could be used RFing. But he only weighs 23lbs. I'll have to take a look at this seat when it comes out!

Who knows what the height limit is, but hopefully it will have a tall shell. I would be very surprised to see a 20 month old within an inch of the top of the shell on a Marathon







DD outgrew it alot earlier than most kids and she lasted until about 2.5 in it. She is still RF'ing in the True Fit.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Who knows what the height limit is, but hopefully it will have a tall shell. I would be very surprised to see a 20 month old within an inch of the top of the shell on a Marathon







DD outgrew it alot earlier than most kids and she lasted until about 2.5 in it. She is still RF'ing in the True Fit.

The thing is, my kiddos wouldn't have/definitely won't make it to 40lbs in even the radian shell. Maybe 35. So it would have to be quite a bit taller than that (or at least an inch or two I guess). But if it is cheaper, then I guess it's worth a shot!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I am not arguing, I was just expressing disbelief that a 20 month old would outgrow a MA RF'ing by height.

We do need taller shells if we are going to keep kids to 40 pounds RF. It's ridiculous to have a 35 weight limit on something like the Scenera or even the MA.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I am not arguing, I was just expressing disbelief that a 20 month old would outgrow a MA RF'ing by height.

We do need taller shells if we are going to keep kids to 40 pounds RF. It's ridiculous to have a 35 weight limit on something like the Scenera or even the MA.

I have no idea where my 20 month old is height wise in the MA, he probably would have a couple inches (currently in a radian and he has a few inches). For us weight is the bigger factor, since he's 30lbs already and my radian goes to 33. I did put him in the scenera on our last trip and he has maybe 3/4" before he only has an inch left on that one. No way on earth he'd make it to 35lbs.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I have no idea where my 20 month old is height wise in the MA, he probably would have a couple inches (currently in a radian and he has a few inches). For us weight is the bigger factor, since he's 30lbs already and my radian goes to 33. I did put him in the scenera on our last trip and he has maybe 3/4" before he only has an inch left on that one. No way on earth he'd make it to 35lbs.

We're certainly not saying a child can't outgrow a seat much earlier than the weight limit due to height, or much earlier than the shell height due to weight...obviously, one or the other of those WILL happen..sometimes WAY earlier than you might expect.....however, we're just saying that it is *extremely* unlikely for a 20 month old to have outgrown an Ma by height....not impossible, of course, but just extremely unlikely......as I think about it...what is much MORE likely is that the person is either
A - using a stated height limit to go by instead of the "one inch rule"....because most seats can actually be used quite a long time after the stated "height limit", as I know you know....
or
B - the person is measuring "wrong" and not perpendicular to the seat back but "straight across", which tends to make it seem like a seat is outgrown many inches before it actually is.

If I were a betting person......I'd put my money on either of these scenarios before betting that ANY 20 month old has outgrown the Ma RFing by HEIGHT. 20-month old chubsters who hit 33 lbs....that I have an easier time believeing..(heck, i HAD one of those,LOL!) but Height?? That is one B.I.G 20 month old. again...NOT impossible.....just, IMO, much *less likely* than the scenarios I listed.
I would LOVE a picture of the 20 month old who has outgrown the Ma by height, if that pp is still watching this thread.......


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you, Bobandjess, I was having trouble finding the right words







. A huge 20 month old yes, but he is pretty light too so he'd have to be VERY tall and very skinny with those proportions.

I too was convinced my 2 yo had outgrown her MA by height, but I was measuring wrong and she would have fit in it for quite some time after that.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nope, I measured it right and with one inch above his head. You've even posted a pic Anna about how to do it and I double checked. He's really long and skinny, 95% for height, 3% for weight. Genetics suck. Dh was 6'2" when I met him and only 140lbs. Hell I was 5'2" and 135lbs!

If any of you were close by, I'd gladly let you come over to see it. But we don't post pics of our kids on-line.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
Nope, I measured it right and with one inch above his head. You've even posted a pic Anna about how to do it and I double checked. He's really long and skinny, 95% for height, 3% for weight. Genetics suck. Dh was 6'2" when I met him and only 140lbs. Hell I was 5'2" and 135lbs!

If any of you were close by, I'd gladly let you come over to see it. But we don't post pics of our kids on-line.

I thought my kids were tall! Wow! Glad you found a seat that will work for him for now. That's why I was wondering about the shell height. Really, if it goes to 40lbs and has the shell height of the comfortsport or scenera or even MA, it probably won't be enough for most kids to even get close to the weight limit!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Well then I am certainly glad you got a TrueFit! I have some major love for that seat. If only they had a 40 pound limit for it, I think some kids really could make it.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it possible or did they make the shell of the scenera get taller recently?

My daughter is in the 87% for height . She had outgrown the older one, so we gave it away. Now we were playing with seats recently and she fit in the scenera again. I notticed this one had three crotch heights. We ended up buying it.

How would she out grow one and then fit in it again 5 month later? I am still perplexed.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You know, I have heard that elsewhere too, that children suddenly have inches more room in the Scenera. I know they recently came out with a ton of new covers, so I wonder if they redesigned the seat recently. Maybe it's the same shell as the Avenue now, as I know that has a tall shell.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I am gonna measure my seat tommorow vs. older measurments....


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
Nope, I measured it right and with one inch above his head. You've even posted a pic Anna about how to do it and I double checked. He's really long and skinny, 95% for height, 3% for weight. Genetics suck. Dh was 6'2" when I met him and only 140lbs. Hell I was 5'2" and 135lbs!

If any of you were close by, I'd gladly let you come over to see it. But we don't post pics of our kids on-line.

I have an off the charts little girl for height and weight -do you know how tall he was when he outgrew the seat? Just trying to get an idea of how long I may have in a Marathon - DD is 32" right now at 9 mo.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
I have an off the charts little girl for height and weight -do you know how tall he was when he outgrew the seat? Just trying to get an idea of how long I may have in a Marathon - DD is 32" right now at 9 mo.

How long is DD torso? That will help determine.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Kalamos, I don't remember his height but the torso to head measurement is what's going to determine it for you. DS has a very long torso


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

If you are looking to get the most rearfacing time, don't get a marathon, get a radian or a true fit - the shells are higher, so they will last longer in height, and all have 35 pound limits. They are also cheaper than full price marathions, to [email protected]


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

*sigh* I wish it was out already! We're only 1 pound from having to FF Philip. Considering he has been growing lately, I doubt it will be much longer than a month or so and he just turned 2. He's as tall and heavy as my almost 4 year old daughter! If it was out now, we could justify getting it and switch him to that and use the convertible seat he has right now for little girl due any day.


----------

